# My first planted tanks



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

I have planted 5 tanks with 3 left to go, they will come in time as I learn more and make sure this method will work for me and my hard well water. I love the Walstad method and after joining the local aquarium club with many member that use her method I have got lots of help.
first one 2.5g-that has been changed, can't get good pic to post
Second-20gH-potting soil, big mistake, too messy when you pull and/or replant, this will be changed soon, full of guppies, 2 Otos, started 1/7/09








55g, "black gold" from my pasture, sand from my farm pond, eco-complete gravel, started 2/18/09








20g-red cherry shrimp, aged sponge filter, aged eco-complete gravel, black gold soil-2/28/09








10g-black gold, black onyx sand, 90d old betta splendens, 3/4/09








The group








My plan is to remove all the HOB filter after about 3 months, if the fish, plants, and water prams will let me, playing this by ear so to speak. On the 55g you can see the dark corner that is from the HOB filter on the end of the tanks that cause the lights to be off set, plants don't seem to mind. I do get sunlight from a east window on the 20gH and the corner of the 55g a small amount on the other two but not much. They are all very new so not much algae even on the 20gH in full sun without a back
on it. I am new at taking pic so please excuess the off colors, they don't look that yellow......
I have been in this hobby for well over 30 years and have never had a real planted tank, I love the look and thank you Ms Walstad, I never thought this could be done without C02 and all the high-tech stuff that I have zero intrest in. As I said I am new at the planted tank and still learning and it sure is FUN......


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there any natural way to soften the water?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

tonbrencat said:


> Is there any natural way to soften the water?


Not really. You can put peat moss in your filter, but I would consider hardwater a big plus. Unless you are trying to breed softwater fish, I would stick with the water you have.

The one tank with the huge piece of driftwood could have problems. You may have "smothered" the soil layer. You might want to monitor this tank a little more than the others. Occasionally, remove the driftwood and look for signs of the substrate going anaerobic. Then poke the substrate to introduce a little oxygenated water.

However, I must say that your tanks look very nice. Such enthusiasm is not to be dismissed. Good going!


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, what if I buried the driftwood, would that help? I almost think its to big, maybe just change it, 10g is hard to work with. I also put more stem plants in it today.


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

I removed the driftwood from the 10g, I had hoped for an answer on if you bury the wood if that would be okay/safe in the prevention of anaerobic soil. Thanks


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

tonbrencat said:


> I removed the driftwood from the 10g, I had hoped for an answer on if you bury the wood if that would be okay/safe in the prevention of anaerobic soil. Thanks


I really don't know if burying the driftwood would be safe. I just wanted you to be aware of a potential problem in this particular tank.

All your other tanks look great. Focus on them!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's quite common for us, Malaysians, to bury the driftwood partially (we use Malayan/Malaysian driftwood). We basically do this to stabilise the wood especially when it's new and likely to float - many of us cannot boil large piece of driftwood the size of a computer monitor. 

I don't see any harm in my case.


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I did remove it, but I changed it to a different 10g NPT, I did read that big rocks and wood need to be placed first before the soil to prevent this type of problem, so I hope they are correct, it even looks better planted in the soil, will post pic later, I did place gravel under and in the grouves(sp)of the wood in hopes of preventing anaerobic soil as well as lots of stem plants, *thanks Diana for the heads-up too, I am still learning and need all the help I can get....


----------

